

Google, Apple and AT&T: Enough Blame to Go Around for Everyone - rizzn
http://siliconangle.com/ver2/2009/08/21/google-apple-and-att-enough-blame-to-go-around-for-everyone/

======
jf781
great angle on this story from SiliconANGLE.com lots buzzing on why this
happened. Its an example of the misinformed blogosphere. Thanks for clarifying
the story

